# Thorpy The Dane - Based on ______??



## HamishR (Sep 27, 2022)

Does anyone have any clues as to what the Dane might be based on? As far as I can tell like most builders Thorpy's pedals are usually based on a previous circuit. Has anyone peeked inside?


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

The Arche Boost is similar to the boost circuit.

The overdrive isn't extremely distanced from a Zendrive-ish circuit.    

Not a straight up clone, but definitely shares the same DNA.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 27, 2022)

Hmmm... I wonder how I would need to modify a Zendrive PCB to simulate the drive side of the Dane?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2022)

HamishR said:


> Hmmm... I wonder how I would need to modify a Zendrive PCB to simulate the drive side of the Dane?


Turn all 4 knobs to a slightly different spot?!
The Dane only has 3 for the Drive side!


----------



## Flying (Sep 28, 2022)

I’m interested to see what Thorpy has done with this. My guess is it’ll have a nod towards the LightSpeed and Timmy. But Thorpy also collaborates with Dan Coggins, but whether or not he was involved in the Dane, who knows.

The drive side could be a stripped down Peacekeeper.

Pedal PCB said he's traced it a while ago!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2022)

The Arche Boost describes the Lows & Boost knobs found on The Dane's Boost side!?


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2022)

That's correct.    And the Heavy Water is two of them, one with zener clipping diodes and the other with germanium.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> That's correct.    And the Heavy Water is two of them, one with zener clipping diodes and the other with germanium.


Should be called Heavily Milked!


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 28, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Should be called Heavily Milked!


I built the dual Arche....it's kinda cool.


----------



## Flying (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi Robert, I've only just twigged you are PedalPCB! 

Is the clipping MOSFET based like the ZenDrive? and asymmetrical?


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2022)

I don't have the schematic in front of me right now, but no, I don't believe it was MOSFET clipping.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 28, 2022)

Flying said:


> Hi Robert, I've only just twigged you are PedalPCB!
> 
> Is the clipping MOSFET based like the ZenDrive? and asymmetrical?



1n4148 according to this schematic at Jedspeds


----------



## Flying (Sep 28, 2022)

Great, I didn't know there was a schematic to look at


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2022)

That definitely isn't right.


----------



## Flying (Sep 28, 2022)

This looks wrong to me... But that's not to say it is wrong.


----------



## Flying (Sep 28, 2022)

You beat me to it by seconds!


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2022)

No question, it is wrong.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> That definitely isn't right.
> 
> View attachment 33047



Interesting.  Well thanks @Robert you've saved some time and frustration then.  I was thinking about ordering one of those.  Would have been annoying if there was a problem with the schematic and the board


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2022)

It's possible the schematic has been corrected since then, or that it was even an intentional "booby-trap" for anyone who attempted to use the schematic for their own board.

This is why I don't release schematics until they are verified, there are enough incorrect schematics floating around the net.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 29, 2022)

I see on that schematic that the dropping resistor at the input is 10M. Sometimes I feel that 10M just isn't enough.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 29, 2022)

BTW Robert I didn't know that you had traced this one. Does this mean we might see a PCB one day?


----------



## cdwillis (Sep 29, 2022)

Seems weird to have that 1k resistor in series with the 3 diode side instead of connected from the first leg of the drive pot to the trace going to the negative pin.


----------



## Robert (Sep 29, 2022)

HamishR said:


> BTW Robert I didn't know that you had traced this one. Does this mean we might see a PCB one day?



Yep.   Shouldn't be long.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 29, 2022)

I've been waiting for the Strawberry Red to show up and then I will ordering a bunch of PCBs. You just added one to the list!


----------



## Robert (Sep 29, 2022)

I need to get back on that one soon, just had a bunch of loaner pedals I need to wrap up first.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 29, 2022)

HamishR said:


> I've been waiting for the Strawberry Red to show up and then I will ordering a bunch of PCBs. You just added one to the list!


I think the Royal Blue maybe on that list too!


----------



## HamishR (Sep 29, 2022)

You read my mind...


----------



## Robert (Oct 3, 2022)

Work in progress...

I figured it only made sense to make boost side switchable between the clean/dirty channels of the Heavy Water.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 3, 2022)

Ohh liking the new electro/film footprint.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 4, 2022)

Robert said:


> Work in progress...
> 
> I figured it only made sense to make boost side switchable between the clean/dirty channels of the Heavy Water.
> 
> View attachment 33348


So what did we decide it was based on? I thought it was a YATS but it's a YAZ? Sounds pretty good when Pete plays it hahah


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2022)

It's more Zendrive/Timmy than TS, but still in the same family.


----------



## harmaes (Oct 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> It's more Zendrive/Timmy than TS, but still in the same family.


Is the Royal Blue overdrive also close design wise? I was wondering if there is any reason to build a Splendiferous overdrive more then for the fun of building it?  
​


----------



## Robert (Oct 5, 2022)

harmaes said:


> Is the Royal Blue overdrive also close design wise?



The Royal Blue looks like it might have started life as a Zen-like but it's a good bit different.   

LED clipping, completely different EQ arrangement.    I'd say it's definitely worth a build.


----------



## cbriere36 (Oct 14, 2022)

schematics avaible for the Royal Blue ?


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 14, 2022)

So does this Heavy Water pair well with the Low Tide/Shallow Water? 
Is there a wet/dry mix like on some ...


...delays?

Maybe add in some sort of reverb, if you can Fathom that.

Who knows what Depths you could go to with this? With the right Sea Machine or Ocean Machine you could do a Deep Dive and maybe find Stonefish, Orca, a Merman, Neptune himself, or on your Descent something with a Tentacle. Then again, Deep Six all that and become a Whaler aboard the Calista or Mayflower with your first-mate Julia sailing the Oceans (11&12) looking for Moby Dick or Twin Whales (just don't venture into IC Water or you might Freeze). 

If you get hungry have some Surf'n'Turf, gnaw on a good ol' Tuna Melt. Once fortified again with such sustenance you could continue your Nautila adventure. Where there's Seafoam (that Saltwater Fuzz on the surface) you might find a Surfrider catching The Wave — naturally only if there was some sort of Wave Cannon involved. That could send you up the East River, though, and nobody wants to be on that Riverside.

 Anyway, It'd all come out in The Wash, some sort of Water (Ripply) Fall of pure H2O.


----------

